# UTV V-Plow on Jeep Cherokee??



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Anybody running one?
How do they hold up, if a guy goes easy (for personal use)?
Does the Cherokee have enough oomph to handle the extra weight?

There was a Meyer Classic 7.6 blade on my Cherokee when I got it, many yrs ago. It worked "ok" but was way too heavy for the vehicle (mine has hd front springs and had front air shocks). Later I installed a Western 6.6 lightweight blade (61300??), which has worked out great, and I ditched the air shocks, don't need them with the Western 6.6 plow. But the UTV V-plows seem to be ~400#, appx the same weight region as the old Meyer Classic (plow + mount). I'm wondering if, say, a Boss UTV 6.6 or Western 6 (with wings) would allow me to 'cut through' some of the drifts I get? Don't worry about the mounting ...I can fab up whatever needs to be done to make a mount.

Thanks


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

MLG said:


> Anybody running one?
> How do they hold up, if a guy goes easy (for personal use)?
> Does the Cherokee have enough oomph to handle the extra weight?
> 
> ...


I've got a boss 6.5' utv v plow on a YJ.
It only weighs 380#. I didn't beef up the front suspension. On the Cherokee you may want air shocks, or air bags. The shocks are probably easier.
Does your Cherokee have a 4.0? It'll have plenty of power.
I have a 2.5, 4 cylinder and it has plenty of torque.
It's primarily used on driveways, sidewalks and small lots, so its all low speed.
I doubt boss has a mount for your Cherokee, but I could be wrong. @cwren2472 ? You can also check on boss's website.
You'll need a sport duty mount and either modify the push beam (the pin won't line up) or change the carriage on the UTV plow to the sport duty. Its not that difficult. I actually have a new one I've never used, because I just modified the push beam.
The push frame is a little light, so it may get bent if you hit a manhole, curb, etc at higher speed. I bent one, but that was hitting a car that pulled out in front of me while I was driving with the plow up. I think the new one to replace it was around $200?
I hope this helps.

Edit: I just noticed you're in Wisconsin, where?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I've got a boss 6.5' utv v plow on a YJ.
> It only weighs 380#. I didn't beef up the front suspension. On the Cherokee you may want air shocks, or air bags. The shocks are probably easier.
> Does your Cherokee have a 4.0? It'll have plenty of power.
> I have a 2.5, 4 cylinder and it has plenty of torque.
> ...


You're not wrong. It doesn't exist.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> You're not wrong. It doesn't exist.


I'm going out on a limb here and it would be at his own risk, but he could try to find one for another SUV with a subframe that is similar. 
I don't know if western makes a mount for it, but if so their UTV plow looks pretty nice and I believe has a trip edge. Sorry, but forgot what they call it.
I believe storks came up with something to use the western on a jeep, but I believe it was a jeep with a frame.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> I'm going out on a limb here and it would be at his own risk, but he could try to find one for another SUV with a subframe that is similar.
> I don't know if western makes a mount for it, but if so their UTV plow looks pretty nice and I believe has a trip edge. Sorry, but forgot what they call it.
> I believe storks came up with something to use the western on a jeep, but I believe it was a jeep with a frame.


He didn't mention the year but I'm not sure if any of the cherokees are similar to anything else. Fisher has listings for the Grand Cherokee on certain years but I don't see any listed for the base Cherokee.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

A grand Cherokee is a different animal. 
I just happen to have a 1985 Cherokee. Even though the body changed later, I think the subframe is the same. I'm going to look under it to see what the frame looks like. 
When they came out back in 1984 I believe, the dealer had one with a western or Meyer on one with air bags in the front coils. I ordered mine (actually my ex wife's) in the 1st quarter of 1985. I got it by default in 1986.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

You seem to have lot of time on your hands today. 
Here's the front subframe.









I've owned a few of these, 1985 Cherokee, 1986 Cherokee, 1986 Comanche, 1989 Cherokee. I never had a plow on any of them.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> You seem to have lot of time on your hands today.


So what else is new?




EWSplow said:


> Here's the front subframe.
> 
> View attachment 259961
> 
> I've owned a few of these, 1985 Cherokee, 1986 Cherokee, 1986 Comanche, 1989 Cherokee. I never had a plow on any of them.


As a MBCJ who doesn't crawl under any vehicle, that photo means nothing to me


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Thanks for the good input guys. I looked at the Boss 6.5, and I also thought the frame was a little light duty ..but still doable. In Mad-city btw.

My current Cherokee is an 87 (4.0). But if I go with a UTV plow I would probably buy a different Cherokee (a more solid one) and rebuild all the steering/suspension first, as needed. But yeah, it would have a 4.0. I like the simplicity of the Cherokee and the large amount of glass for good visibility. I have looked at Boss and Snow Dogg. The Western dealer closed just when I got there, so I need to go back and look at the 6' plow. I need to see one with my own eyes to gauge exactly what they are.

Oh also, I don't ram my plow into hard snowbanks, but I do have a driveway which can drift at times. Sometimes knee or even thigh high in places. How well will the Western/Boss UTV V blade cut through dry (not wet) snow drifts? Or does traction become a factor in those situtions? That's where I run into trouble with a straight blade. Anyone have pics of their rigs or snow plowing pics?

Thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

May want to check out this older thread.








WESTERN IMPACT UTV V BLADE 6' SNOW PLOW JEEP...


Seems like the guys at Stork Plows in PA have been able to successfully install the Impact V-Plow on a Jeep Wrangler (TJ) or Jeep Cherokee (XJ)




www.plowsite.com


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> May want to check out this older thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there it is. I remember seeing it but couldn't remember the XJ being one that they adapted to. 
This is probably his best bet. 


MLG said:


> Thanks for the good input guys. I looked at the Boss 6.5, and I also thought the frame was a little light duty ..but still doable. In Mad-city btw.
> 
> My current Cherokee is an 87 (4.0). But if I go with a UTV plow I would probably buy a different Cherokee (a more solid one) and rebuild all the steering/suspension first, as needed. But yeah, it would have a 4.0. I like the simplicity of the Cherokee and the large amount of glass for good visibility. I have looked at Boss and Snow Dogg. The Western dealer closed just when I got there, so I need to go back and look at the 6' plow. I need to see one with my own eyes to gauge exactly what they are.
> 
> ...


In vee, it will be a huge difference over a straight blade for cutting though drifts. 
The worst situation I put mine through was a few years ago on a sidewalk. Not only was the walk close to the street and the normal window existed, but the moron plowing the city street dumped all of the snow from the intersection onto the walk. There was about 3' of packed snow on about 40' of walk.
My sidewalk guys couldn't touch it with blowers. 
I had to break through with the jeep, then keep backing up and taking bites at it. Shrubs on one side and half a winter's windrow on the other, the 5'-8" or whatever it is in vee barely fit. I should have beached and had the city come with their trackless. 
My YJ is in the pictures of your jeep thread. I just saw it today when I looked at yours. Lol


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's what the boss UTV plow looks like on the YJ.
As you can see, its barely wide enough.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Thanks for the liink (I had seen that before btw), and the info. Sounds like you've really put it through the stress test. 

Any pictures plowing snow? Or a path you managed to carve with your Vee? I'm going to look at a Western next week. The dealer has one going out the door on a UTV.

Thanks.


----------

